# Please tell me What breed does my puppy look like as unsure



## Bubbles666 (Sep 3, 2015)

Please need some advice thanks


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

I wouldn't particularly say either. She looks like 90% staffy with something else in the mix... More likely doberman imo.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Its always harder to tell with a puppy especially from just one sitting photograph, sometimes its easier once they grown and mature more, but looking at her colour markings and what appears to be a slightly longer muzzle in the photo, I'm wondering if there is some Dobermann in there tbh.


----------



## Bubbles666 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I have no idea, sorry - but she's gorgeous!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Staffie x nowt! She's luvverley!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

She's a staffie with a slightly longer muzzle in the mix and soulful big brown eyes and she's very sweet


----------



## BrackenFlight (Mar 9, 2015)

Just looks like a regular staff to me, she sure is pritty though!


----------



## 1234james0506 (Sep 20, 2015)

Staff cross ridge back and mabe something else I think


----------



## Dustyfluff (Aug 20, 2015)

1234james0506 said:


> Staff cross ridge back and mabe something else I think


I agree, colour and shape of muzzle suggests a Rhodesian Ridgeback cross. They can be pretty high maintenance but crossed with staff you should have a lovely dog there, easy going but athletic.

Sweet little pup! :Happy


----------

